# seagate dvr expander as hdd



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

i recently ordered netflix with a dvr, the installer mentioned that many people use a dvr expander to add additional space for their hdd. is this possible? and how do i go about installing it?


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If you plan on connecting one to your DVR, you may want to check with your cable provider to make sure the DVR box has the ports turned on. I know one cable company that disables them. From what I can tell you would only need to plug the USB into the DVR USB port.

If it is your DVR, you might want to check with the manufacturer to make sure this feature would work for you. I would hate to see someone spend the money and find out the DVR is not capable of using it.
((I worked at an ISP for over 10 years and the USB feature was disabled.. lots of pissed of customers))


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

it was from dish network, i want to expand space on my pc hdd, sorry, i didn't clarify on my pc


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

this link might help: http://www.apricorn.com/apricorn-dvr-expander-for-dish.html


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

the dvr expander is a seagate from dish network


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Try this one then: http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/004991en?language=en_US


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm trying to use it as an external hdd on my desktop computer


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

What are you using as the DVR? Are you connecting the DVR to the computer?


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

no, not the dvr, a separate dvr expander that normally connects to the dvr for more space


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

So if I understand you correctly, you are trying to expand your DVR capability without using the DVR?

The DVR expanded needs to be connected to the DVR. Other wise, how would you move your movies off the DVR to the computer if they are not connected to each other.


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

i want to use the expander only on my desktop computer for extra hard drive space. not any way connected the the dvr. there is nothing on the expander, its brand new. i have the cables hooked up, but from there im lost


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If you connect it to your computer using USB, does it show up?


----------



## So Cal Dave (Sep 8, 2003)

when i open 'my computer' its not there, but shows in the device manager. i downloaded 'disk wizard' from seagate, no help either.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

If this is actually a DVR extender, it may not work the way you want it too. I am not sure if it is able to. Why didn't you just buy an external HDD?


----------

